# Post up pics of black cars



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

Yep black cars go in here:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Porsche 996 GT2. Defect correction carried out using Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish applied by rotary, then followed with the Zymol treatment: HD Cleanse followed by Destiny. Simply the deepest wettest looking black I have seen in the flesh from this combo, and the flake can still pop with it too, shame the sun wasn't shining that day.


----------



## Dave KG

Porsche 911 GT3. As with the GT2 above, defect correction carried out using Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish on the rotary and then followed with the Zymol treatment of HD Cleanse and Destiny. Deep, wet looking finish with really nice flake popping... In the flesh, this is the best LSP combo I have used.


----------



## Dave KG

BMW 3 series convertible. Defect correction using a combination of Meguiars and Menzerna polishes applied by rotary, and topped off with Merguiars #26 Yellow Wax.

A combination of Meguiars glaze oils (as found in #80, #3, #7) followed by the #26 yellow wax gives a nice glossy looking finish that suits dark colours well.


----------



## Stampy

Audi TT - defect removal with Blackfire Compound polish on 4" Orange pad, then Blackfire Finishing polish. Whole car then glazed with Meguiar's DC#2, LSP Natty's blue paste wax.

Very nice reflective properties, and highlight's the blue flake in this paint.


----------



## Jace

GOLF GT TDI 130
Menzerna Intensive Polish/Menzerna Final Polish 2/Menzerna Finishing Touch Glaze/Pinnicle Souveran carnuaba wax.


































CORSA SXI 1.4
Menzerna Intensive Polish/Menzerna Final Polish 2/Nattys Blue


































Puegeot 206 1.4
Megs Clay bar/Megs NXT /P21S Carnuba wax
































[/QUOTE]

Golf GT TDI 150 (My car)
ClearKote Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze/WWW Wax/Pinnicle Sourveran


----------



## Jace

More of my Golf  
Megs Goldclass/Pinnicle souveran (spit & shined)










































Glanz Wax / Pinnicle Souveran









































Zymol HD-CLEANSE / Zymol Carbon Wax


----------



## Jace

Ford C-MAX TDCI

Menz IP /Menz FP2 /Menz Glaze /Glanz wax /P21S










































Oh, more of my golf :lol: 
Just Glanz wax, nothing else


----------



## ststeve

Here's my Focus ST with Sonus SFX2 polish, Megs #7 glaze, Poorboys EX-P sealant and P21s wax.


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Gareth


----------



## Rich @ PB

PW SSR1 > Klasse AIO > Menz FMJ = Shiny and reflective!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Menz IP > Menz FPII > Menz FTG > Menz FMJ = Shiny and reflective!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Blackfire SRC FP > Blackfire GEP > Blackfire WD = Depth and wetness!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Menz FPII > Blackfire WD = Depth, clarity and wetness!


----------



## Jace

Before it was trendy :lol: Taken last october, my 1st post I think

Collinite 476


----------



## Rich @ PB

Blackfire SRC Compound > Blackfire SRC Finishing Polish > Werkstatt Prime Acrylic > Menz FMJ = Almost perfect clarity and massive flake pop!


----------



## extreme-detail

merc E class














































so now to sort out the defects with the PRO menzerna power gloss with the makita and megs polishing pad

some pics of after the power gloss




























so next was for the menzerna finishing polish PO106 FF with a meg`s finishing pad on the makita
then went for the zymol HD clense
then out with the Zymol Titanium Glaze using my bare hands

for the wheels they were polished with meg`s #82 then treated with some meg`s #16 and the tyres got some meg`s to

glass was polished with AG glass polish using the cyclo























































bmw M3

so washed the wheels and under the arches then on to washing the whole car with the normal 2 buckets
dryed off with meg`s last touch and the sonus towels (super soft)
clayed with a sonus clay bar

now time to get rid of those swirls
meg`s 84 with a meg`s polishing pad on the rotary
meg`s 83 with a meg1s finishing pad on the rotary

for the glaze i used the meg`s 7 for that wetness

then for the wax i used 1 of my fav`s the pinnical sig souv

the rest was all detailed aswell and i will list what i used but its near midnight and i`ve been on the go since 5 so i need my sleep due to another bmw detail tomorrow but only a 4 mile round trip



























































































HONDA CRV










and it was like this all over

so washed with maxi suds II 
arches treated with meg`s APC then armoul 
clayed
then out with the rotary with the meg`s polishing pad and some OP










this was the finish after the rotary with the OP

so it was on with the old FAV meg`s 16
apllyed with microfibre to pannel then buffed up with the cyclo
glass was done with AG glass polish
plastic trim was done by meg`s
tyres treated with meg`s tryre spray
side steps polished up with meg`s nxt metal polish



















and now for the blue perl to pop out and the owner thought it was only black










MERC ML

50/50 wax




























and some tree shots for brazo





































MERC SLK

clayed with sonus clay
OHC with the rotary
OP with the cyclo
meg`s #7 with cyclo
zymol titanium with my very own bare hands
wheels with rim wax
tyres treated to some meg`s
glass AG glass polish with the cyclo
trim treated with poorboys
leather done by meg`s cleaner and conditioner


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Menz Powergloss/IP

-Megs #80

-Menz FMJ

-Nattys Blue


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Menz IP

-Blackfire Finishing Polish

-Megs #80

-Menz FTG

-Menz FMJ


----------



## GlynRS2

My wife's Diamond Black Golf GTI:

Polished with Megs #80. Guess the LSP:


































Polished with Menz IP topped with CG XXX:


































then topped with CG DW WWW:


----------



## GlynRS2

My father-in-law's Jet Black Saab 9-3 Aero.

Polished with Megs #80 & topped with Megs NXT Tech Wax:


































Poilshed with Menz FPII, followed by Menz FTG, CG M-Seal & topped with Collinite 845 IW:


----------



## TUBS

MEN PG > MENZ FF >ZYMOL TITANIUM


----------



## Alex L

No wax, just Blackfire SRC Finishing polish.


































































Poorboys EX-P topped with Nattys blue.


































Blackfire Wet Diamond.










































































Menzerna One Step Acrylic Jacket topped with Einszett Glanz wax.


----------



## Clark @ PB

love that pics of the octavia mate, best pics on a black car ive seen for a while! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Clark said:


> love that pics of the octavia mate, best pics on a black car ive seen for a while! :thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb:

iirc my very first paid detail


----------



## ASH 54

both done with, megs wash , megs QD & clay, megs step 1, and finished off with a few coats of NXT.


----------



## Brazo

Ok thought I should post 

#83, #80. NXTx2 and #16 x2










#83, #80, #16










#16 spit shined










VM and EXP










Zaino Z2 x 3










WPS and glanz










Colly 476S


----------



## Brazo

Megs #21










DW www wax










CG ez creme, CG facory sealant and xxx wax!!










Can't remember 










Wax polish soft


----------



## vicky

Shame its not as clean as this anymore


----------



## rob_hawke

heres my Corsa:


----------



## Exotica

Sonus SFX 2 Polish
HD Cleanse
Zymol Atlantique


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok a 6 series i did a while back

Wax = Nattys blue ....


----------



## Rich

What was the prep please Whizzer? As we all know this is what matters


----------



## Rich

Megs 16 over AG SRP & EGP










Megs 21 over AG SRP










AG SRP and EGPx3










Clearkote VM, RMG, YMW and CMW










VM and Nattys Blue


----------



## Rich

OCW over Souveran










AG SRP, EGP x3, P21s










UPP over VM










Souveran over Wolfgang Sealant


----------



## Rich

VM and CG M Seal










M seal and Souveran



















VM, Blackfire Wet Diamond, CG 50/50


----------



## Sjdickso

My Astra

IP / megs #80 / ex-p / #26


----------



## Sjdickso

Our 172


----------



## WHIZZER

Rich said:


> What was the prep please Whizzer? As we all know this is what matters


Rich i cant remember exactly as it was a while back but i think i was using Megs stuff/ poorboys back then so at a guess either ssr range or megs #80 and then i think i used red machine glaze ....


----------



## leeshez

Not as shinny as some  but hey.


----------



## matt_mph

#83 #80 and then tech wax


----------



## chris_20

megs nxt


----------



## matt_mph

#83 #80 and Car Pride wax :lol:


----------



## chris_20

ZYMOL


----------



## Grae

nice plates...

that taken down at Otterspool?


----------



## CLEAN1T

*black*

Few blacks ive done mostly ag or cg with bits of this and that.
ferrari done on a nokia....


































black good if we could KEEP it clean.


----------



## vsideboy

Nothing done to it other than a wash and a very quick wax. (Before I found this site so that was all I ever did.)
Was at JAE in 2005 inbetween camping/sleeping and drinking (heavily!) but still turned out looking nice. More pictures to come.


----------



## Ruth M

Had a wee hoke throught pics of the yaris from different events..

*Nxt Tech Wax..*

















*Spit Shined Nattys blue on its own..*

























*SRP, Menz FTG, Spit shined Nattys blue..*









*ssr2, blackfire WD*

























Ruth


----------



## chris_20

Grae said:


> nice plates...
> 
> that taken down at Otterspool?


yer mate, u local?


----------



## Paul-V6

From this,
















To this using SSR2.5>Sonus Restore>Vanilla Hand Glaze>P21s


----------



## Ultimate Valet




----------



## Ultimate Valet




----------



## Deadlock

Cherry Wet Wax = Black Mazda and Black Ford Focus;


----------



## W30DOM

My SportKA: 

Using only Meg's gear. GC shampoo, de-bugged, Quikclay, 1st stage paint cleaner, 2nd stage polish, GC wax, #21(?) sealant, tyre dressing..........


----------



## thorno_58

nice fords!


----------



## alexsix

Ultimate Valet said:


>


I think I've just messed myself:doublesho


----------



## thorno_58

^ that is a nice car aswell


----------



## dw0510

The black KA looks wonderful really glossy.


----------



## Ultimate Valet

alexsix said:


> I think I've just messed myself:doublesho


This client of mine wants this cleaned at the end of every week. Great client and look forward to Fridays!!


----------



## dino

Ultimate Valet said:


> This client of mine wants this cleaned at the end of every week. Great client and look forward to Fridays!!


Need an apprentice? lol

beautiful car!!!


----------



## Ruth M

Few pics of my yaris after Jeffs prime acrylic> Menz FMJ> Jeffs acrylic jett


----------



## drive 'n' shine

*My 17 year old 535 sport*


----------



## ian_p

Menz Final Finish > Pb Ex Sealant > PB Natty Blue


----------



## dino

Ruth - that is absolutley amazing!!


----------



## vicky

Dont think I have posted in here yet?


----------



## C9SRi

heres mine a few months back... need to get some newer pics as its changed abit!


----------



## Ruth M

dino said:


> Ruth - that is absolutley amazing!!


thanks! have to say i was very impressed with the jeffs, didnt think my flake could stand out anymore!!

Vicky the pug looks great love it, have a soft spot for gti's


----------



## Simoni

A beading pic from last night, too bad i only had my cell phone with me


----------



## Rich

Jeffs AJT is my new fave sealant on Black wthout a doubt.










http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/winter182/


----------



## myxa

*Lovely*



ststeve said:


> Here's my Focus ST with Sonus SFX2 polish, Megs #7 glaze, Poorboys EX-P sealant and P21s wax.


Love it in black, such great lines :thumb:


----------



## myxa

*Boy , their's some perfect reflections here.*














































All Mez products


----------



## fuze

This was taken when I had only just begun to dabble in the dark arts of detailing


----------



## gerry connelly

*My Porsche Boxster (53) prior to the 911*


----------



## satnam

Before i discover DW and when i was 15..










































Sat


----------



## sczscoob

This is a 1956 Vauxhall Wyvern that belongs to my dad and i have the pleasure of keeping clean!


----------



## mihilc

what an incredible car!


----------



## uberbmw

satnam said:


> Before i discover DW and when i was 15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat


My favourtie rims ever!!!! Shame Hartge dont make them anymore, I cant find any for my E36


----------



## richie.guy

Nothing other than 3.01 :thumb:


----------



## Serby

Some gorgeous motors in this thread! 

I'm still a detailing newbie but here are some of my MINI Cabrio.... I'm currently using Meguiars products.


----------



## blr123

Sooooooo you want black eh...........well here's black.........










Bryan.........photographer of the year eh :lol:


----------



## detailersdomain




----------



## Refined Reflections

Just the one from me, as I love it


----------



## Steve Saunders

Now thats one hell of a reflection..^^^^ 

Cant beat a clean black car...


----------



## hissinsid

*My car just after I got it!*

Bought this car, 6 months old when I got it. You would not believe the rubbish condition of the paint on delivery - very poor service from the P dealers.

I was not into detailing so much at the time and was just learning about claying etc. Now I am well into it and will post some shots of her when I have prepped her with the PC for winter in the next few weeks. So this is:

Washed NXT.
Leather chamois (i know, i know) dry.
Megs clay and QD.
Step 1,2 & 3 megs by hand.
Wheels - washed NTX tyres megs gel.

Oh how this list will read different next time!

Sid.

:newbie:


----------



## gerry connelly

*Your 6 mth old car*

Not just any old car eh? A lovely Boxster 2.7....I had a 53 reg (new)for 16 mths before changing for a 911.....then an S4
:buffer:


----------



## charliecroker

here we go these are old pics from early this year/late last but its black and i still own it so.. 
All done with sonus clay bar/klasse AIO/Klasse SG/Collinite 845
car is a 2003 MINI cooper S
[IMG=http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/391/dsc002114gqtg9.jpg]
[img=http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5725/dsc002063fsyk1.jpg]

[IMG=http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/4435/dsc002090kaqw5.jpg]


----------



## ardandy

Smooooooooooth!


----------



## Dave Mk6

*heres a few of my hearse..

Before i got into detailing.. *




*I learnt the error of my ways,& now looks like this. Im hoping it will look even better once the Pc turns up  *


----------



## R20GRC

here's my Megane, its not really had a proper detail yet, i've only had it four weeks, its been washed and waxed but its the wrong time of year at the moment, it needs PC'ing as the swirls are pretty bad considering its brand new.


----------



## Zorba_the_greek




----------



## yamaha

My clio

VMHG + RMG + CG 50/50 and past of 2 months, today i apply secund of 50/50

and remove with Pinnacle Cristal Mist

wet look :driver:

















:thumb:


----------



## doeboy

my 95 mr2 turbo!























































:thumb:


----------



## ml052

my x-type with Arden kit


----------



## Skodaw

The first Brand New car I owned was this Black Magic Skoda Octavia vRS.
It had a couple of tweeks.


Miltek Complete exhuast inc sport cat
Bailey Dump Valve
18" Kahn RSS Alloys
Jabbasport remap to 236bhp























































Black is a nightmare to keep clean - but when it is - it's the best!!


----------



## leeshez

Wow i wish my clio shone like that. Not polished it for ages.


----------



## ibiza_95

Again thanks go to Tim of www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## Dave KG

Mitsubishi GTO with an Audi metallic black. Paintwokr prepped uisng Menzerna PO85RD3.01 Intensive Polish followed by Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish, both by rotary. Then Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze applied by hand, followed by Chemical Guys 50/50 wax by hand for protection:


----------



## Black_MCS

Heres My Black MCS detailed it yesterday, first time using a rotary aswell was a bit scared at first but i got used to it!


----------



## MX5Argie

Blyme! They are all gorgeous!:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho Well done guys:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Here my humble detailing, don't laugh!


----------



## shinyautos

Pics of my 225 Megane


----------



## Lespaul

Clayed with Sonus Green, Polished with #80, waxed with Colinite 915























































Darren


----------



## Ali

Black just looks amazing.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

my saxo vtr s/c

washed with turtle wax extreme
top half claybarred
bottom half de tarred with autoglym tar remover
stage one megs cleaner polish
followed by zymol cleaner wax
topped with megs carnuba wax
and sealed with zymol carbon wax
plastics treated to autoglym bumper gel
tyres dressed with megs tyre dressing


----------



## StreetDragster

The black cars i've done.....

All SSR1-3 via PC and then P21s































































































































Thanks

Matt


----------



## craig172

heres a couple of mine
cg wash n wax shampoo
sonus polish
cg m seal
cg creme glaze
cg xxx wax


----------



## shinyautos

Very very nice mate!!


----------



## kyle_sxi

positively gleaming craig as always :thumb:


----------



## arosa_03

my black arosa - poorboys polish/sealant/nattys blue


----------



## S-X-I

looking good, nice flake on the bonnet


----------



## arosa_03

thanks - that seemed to start improving with poorboys ex-p and a lot of elbow grease!


----------



## matt_mph

Lespaul said:


> Clayed with Sonus Green, Polished with #80, waxed with Colinite 915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darren


Darren where is that in nottingham? would like to use the location myself for some pics of the astra


----------



## ResB

For those who have not frequented the noobs section.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

was done yesterday


----------



## Mr Shiny

Here are a couple of pics of my Dads new shopping cart after a quick wash and dry :car:  :buffer: :thumb: :driver:


----------



## gleam-auto-valeting

*Black cars ive done*

Here are a few black cars i have detailed All done using Zymol glasur, 
enjoy!!


----------



## dw0510

A black Landrover Defender I did for a client.


----------



## SharkBait

Here's my car after a day's detailing by Gary (Refined Reflections). It was finished with Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## chris_20

loving your beemer dude


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

top notch,that should pee the neighbour off in the background


----------



## SharkBait

Thanks for the comments guys! My neighbour used to like taking the mick over my car care obsession but he's given up with that now. It doesn't help that my car's the same colour as his so shows how his could look with some attention


----------



## leeshez

They are belting shines


----------



## Beeste




----------



## thorno_58

*Dads New Civic.*

Hi all. its been a while but just thought id post afew pictures of my dads new car. Ive spent the afternoon on it. Washed, polished, sealed and waxed. Im pretty pleased with the results as ive only spent about 4 hours doing it. Enjoy.




























Arty one.









P.S sorry about the back end and i know there is still dirt on the rear arch. Its stuck in a kind of protective waxy coating. any ideas of its removal?


----------



## Curtiz

Sorry for the millions of photos!


----------



## Steve54

looking good.


----------



## winrya

about time I added mine to the black car section, enjoy









































































some 476 beading


----------



## Shane2corsa

*My corsa SXI*


































Zymol HD Cleanse, Zymol Cleaner Polish, Poorboys Carnauba Wax on top.


----------



## S1BBO

HI ALL:
this seems the place to put up my pics for all to veiw, so here they are.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

the lambo i did yesterday


----------



## craigy_87

some of my car after a few hours work



































































































sorry for the amount of pics hehe


----------



## Lespaul

Polished with Menzerna IP and FF
Waxed with Collinite 915


----------



## Islander

*My first attempt with my new Porter cable.*

Sonus Paint cleaner,follwed by some Auto Glym deep shine(straight off the shelf stuff  )
Don't think the results are as good as most of yours here,but I'm new at this!










































Don't think it turned out tooo badly,but it could still do with a going over with a clay bar or something of that ilk.


----------



## craiga

nice bm


----------



## craiga

nice and shiney


----------



## craiga

crackin car


----------



## Benskett

My Autech:


----------



## Gav

My old car saxo vts

































i used by hand :-
megs step 2 and 3
megs bumper trim stuff


----------



## craiga

Benskett said:


> My Autech:


Now thats nice!! Wot u use


----------



## Gav

My new car


----------



## silkmeister

I must get mine back up to standard, some pics from last year, or maybe the year before...its all a blur


----------



## rich1068

Thought I'd add a couple of mine. The hard work was last weekend and these are this weekend following a wash with Megs GC. Not quite the finish that some on here achieve but I'm happy.




























Delimonene
Quik Clay/Quik Detailer
SRP
#476S


----------



## MrJoshua

Nice one Rich... Looks lovely!

(sorry for branding that pic I took of yours... it was just part of a batch job in photoshop  )


----------



## no_numb

not very good and not a full detail but after a short waxing session (1st post)


----------



## Curtiz




----------



## Fat Audi 80

Here is an Audi A6 with a Sonus Paint cleanse, AG SRP, AG EGP and Natty's Blue:





































Final reflection shots:



















Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## sidies

nice pics, hope i can get mine the same, (golf gti)


----------



## cvs04

Why can't all my customers have black cars?


----------



## gazza1591

se very nice cars and all so clean


----------



## jonathan73

*Muddy Detailed Black 350z*

Hi Guys

A few shots of my 350z which Craig Mudd (muddydetail.co.uk) did for me Friday. I'm sure he'll post a review when he's got a mo.

How it was...
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWStart.jpg

Snowy 350
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWFoam.jpg

Why it needed a detail... NOT a valeter with a Tea Towel!
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWDoorMess.jpg

Door 50:50... It's going well so far
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWdoor50-50.jpg

Bad Swirls
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWWingSwirls.jpg

Wing 50:50
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWWing50-50.jpg

This is why I spent the money
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWSideFinished.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWComplete.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t28/jonathan73/DWcomplete1.jpg

Thanks to Craig Mudd of muddydetail.co.uk


----------



## darms

Great work mate......


----------



## twhincup

*My First Ever Detail*

For my first 'try' at detailing i used meguiars gold shampoo, meguiars clay and detailing kit and meguiars liquid gold class wax. The results:





































Think I need to work on my 'car' shot










overall I'm = :devil: , pc being ordered next week :buffer: :lol:


----------



## SimonWRX

looking good :thumb: I have also just ordered my pc:buffer:


----------



## Epoch

Zymol Vintage




























From the huge image rich post here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=26111


----------



## morebeanz

:wave: From my recent show it off...

Full Bonnet reflection








Flank shot post wax








Sparkling wheels post wax








Overview shot post wax








Evening sky - bonnet reflections


----------



## DPN

I haven't posted any photo's for a while so here you go.

Today i prepared a 2007 Cadillac Escalade, Note the lovely full crome pack fitted to this vehicle............Hmm 22" Chrome rims.....Nice i want





































A lovely vehicle to work on.

Dave @ DPN


----------



## Nickh2007

*1st BMW X3*

Just started detailing, this is my 5th car - i think it came out really well.

Megs gold shampoo, clay, megs #21 sealant (was going to use #7) with PC, then collinite 476wax, used super soft sonus microfibers.. all other trim i used Megs..

lovely.


----------



## Nickh2007

oops didn't do the image correctly


----------



## glyn waxmaster

*Gallardo just detailed*

1st time posting on here, Here is a Lambo i did a year or so ago.

wash with Zymol shampoo, clay, 6 stage paint correction, paint cleanse and final coat of Vintage.


----------



## E90Msport

*320D Sport Sapphire Black 2007*

Thought i'd add mine to the black car list.

AG shampoo
3 coats of SRP
2 coats of EGP
1 coat of Natty's Blue Wax

Used micro washmitt
Dryed AG chamois
Used foam applicator pads
Buffed up with micro cloths.


















































































Sorry for putting these up again but i'm proud of my handy work and like to share the pics.

Cheers Lee


----------



## drdellorama




----------



## st-boyo

*My last car: Fiesta zetec s just before it was sold*


----------



## drdellorama

yep, that's a black car, not blue


----------



## sirocco

Rust in the driveway  


















lmao, fat-ass in this pic :lol:


----------



## Naranto

Hi, newbie here:
My black SAAB 99 Turbo


----------



## jayex

*My Astra Sportshatch*

first attempt - still a few swirls when close up :wall:


----------



## scoobyc

just noticed ain't posted in here yet!


----------



## hottrout

*The Brera : Ultimate Relection*

Enjoy,




























:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil::car: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## sirocco

^Speechless, absolutely speechless......
My favourite car with right colour and right alloys looking like that. JUST STUNNING! Wouldn't happen to have the first shot in size 1280X800 or larger?


----------



## dazerc




----------



## Thomas-182

Mine:




































































































Thanks, Thomas


----------



## Orca

Here's a few of my wife's SAAB 900 convertible.









http://www.saabphotos.com/gallery/albums/Tabitha/DSCF4870.jpg









http://www.saabphotos.com/gallery/albums/Tabitha/DSCF4869.jpg









http://www.saabphotos.com/gallery/albums/Tabitha/DSCF4867.jpg









http://www.saabphotos.com/gallery/albums/Tabitha/DSCF4868.jpg









http://www.saabphotos.com/gallery/albums/Tabitha/DSCF4852.jpg


----------



## Matt G

Would love to have a pro do it properly but I'll save that for when I get my next car


----------



## detailfinish

Check out the reflection...how did I do that?


----------



## L4UR4

Just finished my CTR, what do yous think of the finish??


----------



## L4UR4

Pity about the poor lighting!!


----------



## Neil_S

Finish looks fantastic


----------



## SHOWA

:newbie: here :wave:


----------



## L4UR4

Nice, like the wheels


----------



## SHOWA

L4UR4 said:


> Nice, like the wheels


:thumb:

Those are my track wheels :car:


----------



## L4UR4

Lovin the red


----------



## Dave KG

My Volvo with two coats of Swissvax Best of Show and a single coatof Swissvax Mystery (after full paint prep with Menzerna polishes, and Swissvax Cleaner Fluid):


----------



## detailfinish

Don't think I have posted this one..

Swissvax Divine


----------



## spitfire

That is one awesome, jaw dropping reflection shot. :thumb:


----------



## robbo1948

What polish did you use on the CTR L4UR4? Looks very nice!


----------



## robbo1948

Dave KG, How many motors have you got? Think you need to add a Ducati or MV Augusta to your collection!


----------



## L4UR4

*What i used on ctr*

Hi robbo
Here goes.I only do this to big fred [my ctr] 2or3 times a year i will let you
know what we do in between at the bottom.
1st
Jet wash find the strongest one to strip everything of the car.
2nd
Hose fromthe roof down with cold water
3rd
Wash using 2 buckets using a noodle mit 
used flash car shampoo to remove remaining wax etc.Awesome 
4th
Rinse with cold water hose [watch the water when rinsing awesome]
5th 
Dry using megs waffle
6th
Megs clay bar flash shampoo to lubricate[take the lot off]
7th
Wash as before using autoglym ph neutral shampoo
8th
rinse with hose
9th 
Dry as before
10th
Applied megs step 2 paint restorer
11th
Buff with quality m.f
12th
Apply polish i used megs
13th
buff with m.f
14th
waxed megs gold class use solid wax not liquid
15th
Leave as long as poss
16th
buff
17th
If your are totally anul a second wax can be added.
This took around 8hours but i felt it was worth it.
You will not believe what i normally use on the car.
I am a partner in a valeting company called ZerOH2O as the name
suggests we do not use any water whilst valeting our customers vehicles.
We clean polish and seal all the paint in one go we do interior also
and again not a drop of water.We had our first show n shine winner
the other week so that proves how good the products are.
I will put a link to our bebo but they may take it off.We have a few pics
that would blow people away on here,when they found out no water
This is not a wind up honest. 
www.ZerOH2O.bebo.co.uk
Cheers for the comments
Laura


----------



## GuvGTI

just did my first mega clean, Ran out of black bumper stuff so will do that tomorrow.

it has temporary wheels on at the moment as the original bbs rims are getting ready to be refurbished.

*Products bought*

1)karcher 235 pressure washer £60+11 replacement 3yr guarentee
2)2 buckets focus diy £2

3)Megs Next car wash £14
4)megs smooth surface clay kit £23
5) megs next wax£16
3for2 halfords

6)megs microfibre wash mitt £10
7)megs step1 paint cleaner £8
8) megs step2 polish£8
3for 2 halfords

=£130 total approx

* Method*
1)2 bucket method
2) wash with megs car wash with mitt and dried
3) detailing spray and claying
4)another wash
5)megs paint cleaner
6)megs polish
7) megs tech wax

[move]Finish [/move] 
washed and polished all by hand!!! what do you think??


----------



## L4UR4

Good To Indulge Cant beat a bit of car care. I think your bonnet is a bit cloudy though. lol
Great job and the pics are not to shabby.
Dave


----------



## Czechboy

Couple of mine:


----------



## Guest

*my black 4x4*

a few pics of my 4x4 mainly cdone with megs stuff at the mo but will be using other makes soon

















































:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## evojkp

*Previous Car*

Not really a detail pic to the standards you guys have on here, but this was my last car. An Evo7 after zymol shampoo, HD cleanse and three coats of zymol creme wax, prior to it being sold.


----------



## cj romeo

Obviously by asking questions I have excused the poor finish, but here it is:

Clay, G3, G10, Z5, 5 layers Z2 pro


----------



## leeshez

Looking good keep up the work.


----------



## cj romeo

Thanks.


----------



## CarlYarisTS

*My T-Sport Detail*

Had to give it a good wash today as it was dry.

Started off with 2 bucket wash using chemical guys maxi suds.
Dried using mircofibre towels
Then clayed the boot as it was covered in sap.
Then washed again.
Polished with Menzerna Intensive Polish using pc speed 3 and finishing on speed 6:buffer: 
Then Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish was applied using mirco fibre towel
Meguiars Gold Class Paste Wax to finish was applied using foam pad
Wheels were clean with auto glym alloy clean 
Tyres Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel
Gold Class Trim Detailer was used on all black plastics.

Sorry but no pics before but loads of after shots. :lol: 
















































































Also removed some light scratches with the wet sanding guide. A tad scary :shock: doing it but did work well 8)


----------



## wd40

Good work and nice little car that !!!:thumb:


----------



## Wandy

Fantastic looking black cars. I've just bought a black Corrado VR6 and the paintwork looks great when freshly washed...but quickly looks dirty again 10 minutes after! :wall: I'm a newbie here and have a lot to learn but I'd love to know how all these shiny new black cars on my estate seem to look polished for weeks on end without any effort yet my baby looks scruffy after half a day.


----------



## Brisa

Its late I should be sleeping but I had a few of these photo's off my phone. Megs #80 via 3M high gloss finishing pad (black) on the rotary. Finished was refined a bit more after those pics but they didn't turn out.

Full car pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jackster1

A quick wash with Megs NXT and then a layer of Vic Concours on top - it was Jetsealed the other week -










Jetseal really is awesome stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## rad_brad

best shot i really have of it at the minute

in the shot above it has only ever been done by hand










^ its had a lil of a hard life :lol: but just bought a pc for it and had a go at it today but needing proper products so will be looking even better soon

edit:
have just found this pic to show why it really needs as good going at


----------



## glyn waxmaster

*black lambo detailed*

This was one of my favourite black cars detailed.


----------



## andyi

I want my car that clean!!! well going to try this weeked


----------



## Tyke

Here's a couple of mine from its recent detail:


----------



## Jules86

Cant remember if i have posted but....


----------



## Maxym

Couple of pics of my MCS that I detailed (pre-PC) last year. IIRC I used:

Meg's clay
Scratch-X
Z HD Cleanse
Carlack 68 synthetic sealant.


----------



## lois97

*my jagwaar*








s97/DSCN0342.jpg[/IMG]t.com/albums/s202/lois97/DSCN0342.jpg[/IMG]
menzerna polishes hdc and Z concours:thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4

shiny cars !!!


----------



## Eko

Maxym: I am very impressed with the results you managed to achieve without using a machine to polish. Was the body defect free to begin with because it looks very slick.


----------



## C43AMG

*My C43 AMG*

The car was registered in April 20000 and it's done 54,500 miles. I have owned it since 2005.



















Mods Done So Far:

AMG Centre Caps + 18" Monoblocks




























Avantgarde Grill










Smoked Front Indicators










Before Comand










After Comand & Carbon Fibre Gear Shifter










Interior & Carbon Fibre Nappa Leather Steering Wheel










Another Wheel Shot & Origin B2 Camera Detector










MBClub Pedal Mod










Aerotwin Wiper Blade










W210 Mirrors










W210 Mirrors & Stock Indicator Blanked Off










AMG Side Badge










Colour Coded Handles










My S Class










My Sold SEC










Hope you like them.


----------



## glyn waxmaster

*mclaren slr*

heres one from the weekend sorry about the quality


----------



## Richardja

2006 Honda Civic i-CTDi Sport in Nighthawk Black

Before Polishing (marks caused by dealer running the car through the automated car wash  ):










After:




























Products:

Megs Gold Class Wash
Poorboy's SSR2 and SSR1
Poorboy's EX-P sealant
Natty's Blue wax
Autoglym Bumper Care


----------



## Mav2006

think mine needs some wax


----------



## rich1068

A crappy phone pic but I rather liked this.










This was after the Megs 1 & 2 but before the 476.


----------



## SimonW

My good friend Add brought his 02 Clio round for a good shining!! Here is what we were left with. Not 100% swirl removal as a shine was all that was needed


----------



## rich1068

Some more of mine. Unfortunately the light went just as I was about to take the pics. I wanted to show you the paint fleck after a weekend of hard work  Another time maybe.





































I know it's not everyone's choice but the combination of DC 1 & 2, 476 and Gold Class wash seems to have given me the best results so far. I'm rather chuffed


----------



## famoussas




----------



## jim22

hello:wave: .....newbie detail!! 
this is the golf I sorted over the weekend, it belongs to a friend who is planning on selling it soon.......so he asked if I could get it looking "nice again" so I agreed before seeing it(did'nt realise quite what I was letting myself in for!),the car had covered over 130k and had been unwashed for months!

He said not to worry about full defect removal just to get it looking a little sharper,and with this being only my 4th detail and first golf I have tackled it turned out quite well 
the wheels!.....








these took 20 minutes with megs wheel brightener and plenty of to get to this stage,the brake dust was rock solid and the other wheels had bad pitting so I did'nt achieve a particularly great transformation on these,and I had limited time to play with!(not the same wheel!)....








the bodywork...
























after washing the car in megs hyper wash and maxi suds(after a pre wash with my supersprayer)and a two bucket wash with gold class the car was clayed with sonus grey and last touch,this was just the bonnet!...








I then setup up the PC and went at it with menzerna final finish(no correction wanted)on a white sonus sf-x 6' pad,follwed by CG easy glaze creme,poorboys ex-p,and then CG XXX wax,the tyres and rubber trim were dressed with sonus trim and tyre dressing.....
Before...








After.....
































not bad for 4 hours work! and sorry if my post is all over the place as it's my first!!


----------



## sirocco

PC | SFX Pads | Menzerna P091L | Menzerna P085RD | Pinnacle Souveran | AG Instant Tyre Dressing | AG Car Glass Polish | AG Bumper Care (ext. trim) | Zaino Leather Cleaner | ArmourAll Leather Conditioner |


----------



## TwinSport




----------



## Djw John

Carrying on from these threads

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41949

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43108

I finally finished today! Estimate spent 15-16 hours on it all in  But its come up well and she really appreciates it so I'm happy.

Got to say a massive thanks to Alan for lending me all his PC stuff and some great products :star:

















































































































































For those that care

Washed with ***** autowash
Driverside, bonnet and rear bumper PC'd with sfx1 and 2
Passengerside, boot and roof PC'd with CG Spiderweb (which I prefered)
CG Final polish applied with the PC
CG glaze by hand
2 coats of CG Petes 53 by hand.
Wheels and tyres cleaned with AG Engine cleaner
Tyres dressed with AG Instant tyre shine
Windows cleaned with AG Fast glass

Arches, wheels and interior need doing properly but they can wait!


----------



## freon warrior

*BMW 530D M Sport*










Klasse AIO and Glaze
Collinite 476s twice.


----------



## XSP

Meq's 80
Meq's 21
sealant,
Vic's Concours

No greta pics, but ok..


----------



## Neil_S

Zaino Z2 Pro with ZFX


----------



## rec

about 3 days before i knew about the wonderful world of DW !

- i first shower down the car with a hose making my way slowly around the car
- once i've done that, i then put some Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner into a bucket with a grit guard and fill it up with cold water
- once the bucket is full, i then take a sheep skin wash mitt and dunk it into the soaped water and wash the car completely
- i then shower the car back down again using the hose, making sure i got all the soap off
- once the car's completely washed off i then wipe it down using an Autoglym Hi-Tech Flexi Water Blade
- i use a Meguiars Water Magnet Microfiber Drying Towel and an Autoglym Aqua-Dry to dry the car, making sure i go around the whole car twice, opening and closing the doors and boot
- once the car is completely dry, i masked off the black trim around the car, and then applied some Autoglym Super Resin Polish to the roof using a Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pad and buffed off immediately with a Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre Towel
- applied Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine to the roof using a Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pad and buffed off immediately with a meg's cotton towel
- repeated the same process on each section of the car, bonnet, doors, rear quarters and boot
- applied Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection to the whole car, left for 35 - 40 minutes and buffed off with a clean Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre Towel
- while the EGP is hazing, sprayed the wheels with Autoglym Clean Wheels and attacked with a Autoglym Hi-Tech Wheel Brush and rinsed them down
- applied Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing to the wet tyres and left to "set"
- started on the bumpers using Autoglym Active Insect Remover and some soft paper towels
- applied Autoglym Bumper Care to the black trim around the car with a sponge
- by this time the AGP has hazed, so buff off with another Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre Towel
- wait for 24 hours and then apply Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax to the whole car using a Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pad, working in a circle around the car, by the time the car's completely covered, start to buff it off starting with the first panel i waxed
- cleaned the windows with Autoglym Fast Glass and a microfibre cloth
- polished the windows with Autoglym Car Glass Polish and a microfibre cloth
- wiped down the whole car with a microfibre mitt

ended up with this:



then when you cover it in water, this happens:


not bad for a retarded n00b


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Before i started


----------



## Roman

Washed Z auto wash
Clayed Poor boy's with last touch
AG SRP
2 coats of Natty's Blue spit shined.

These photos where taken a week after the above was done, mainly to show the beading it had produced.

Excuse the poor photo for this one:










First beading shot:










My favourite beading shot:










And the bonnet close up to show beading:


----------



## campbell

awesome beading, need to get mine like that lol


----------



## belaspaa

awesome stuff there.... :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk




----------



## shineman

*black Phantom*

Here is a reflection i got on a black Phantom that had a full paint correction:thumb:


----------



## image

*Audi A3 1.8T Quattro*


----------



## justin j

few ov mine:thumb:


----------



## jonnyboy

Alfa 159 3.2
1st wy cant I get the picture strait in on the page as the rest of the people in here?

My first wax job on my car, done with swissvax entry kit. The job from the dealer ship was not that good, so nice to see that my work paid off. This is a start, so will see where it ends 

p.s I have not done the wheels....


----------



## TwinSport




----------



## Buzzsaw

*Carbon Black M3cs Cab*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=48438


----------



## big_h

*Black Beast*

Well after reading many pages on here, and ordering lots of products and toys, I finally got round to putting it all into practice last weekend.

Before









Soaked with SSS and then washed with the 2 bucket method









Wheels and arches with PS21

Then dryed, followed by clay bar (Megs & QD)

Then washed again with 2 BM and Megs Gold Class shampoo.

Dryed and masked off, ready for PC


















Seeing as it was the first outing for the PC progress was slow at first, and took a while to get the process right, but using Sonus pads I managed to remove some swirls/cobwebs and then polish to the next stage.

I have already ordered some 4" pads as I found that some of the imperfections were difficult to get at with the 6" pads. So I am expecting to improve on the finish next time.

Total time I guess took about 8-10hrs over 2days, finished with Sonus polish and then applied 2 coats of Collinite(1 coat per day) by hand and buffed off with PC and Sonus buffing bonnet.

As you will see in the last picture the car used to be looked after very well by Cambridge Autogleam, so I have a long way to go yet!

For the those eagle eyed of you, the lines in some of the bonnet & rear shots is the Armourfend not scratches  ..... great stuff but a PIA to work round.

Some pictures of the finished car.
































































How the pros do it


----------



## shiny_car

details: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49113


----------



## edl blade

my old 3dr cosworth 52k only 2 owners


----------



## VIPER

Just to add to the black Ford count my concours Mk.2 XR2. 30k dry miles from new. All original panels & paint, no welding anywhere. Ford Fair 2003 & 2004 winner - best modified XR2. XR Owners Club National Day 2003 winner - best modified XR2

Products used:- Raceglaze Aqua Bathe, AG SRP, Clearkote CMW, Clearkote Quikshine, Armor all Protectant.


----------



## Shauni

That's STUNNING :doublesho :thumb:

Some new pics of mine


----------



## bidderman1969

lurrrrrrrve the escort cossie's


----------



## rydawg

From this:


































To this:


----------



## Orca

Oh, yes!
What a return from dullness ... very well done indeed! The first bonnet/hood shot it really good.


----------



## rydawg

Thanks

I forgot to mention what I used.

Wetsand 1500 grit/3000 grit
PG
SIP 
106
Z8 as an LSP.


----------



## DieselMDX

awesome job Ryan


----------



## Zetec-SS

AGBCS>>AGSRP>>AGUDS>>AG Fast Glass>>AG Clean Wheels. IIRC (taken with 2mp phone camera)


----------



## A20 LEE

vintage on metallic black


----------



## Silva1

looks like your garage needs a bit of tlc


----------



## Daz Gsi

Here's my mk4 Astra Gsi turbo


----------



## Dan Clark

Rather than reposting the pics link to previous thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52778


----------



## mitch 106 gti




----------



## DanPonjican

Here's my daily driver...


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Looks good that does.


----------



## Demonic

Not strictly black but it's close enough.

My new pride and joy. 

Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish
Blackfire Ivory Carnauba Wax courtesy of Craig at Muddy Detail

Topped up with some Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Wax courtesy of me. 

Wheels got a couple of coats of AG SRP and a couple of coats of CG Wheel Guard, inside and out.

Piccies:









































































Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## superstring

^ Sweet! It's such a shame that we, in N. America, don't have access to such beautiful machines as yours! :thumb:


----------



## broomfield

my black beast


----------



## Christian6984

Black Astra 06 1.8 SRI, Megs #83,#80 and GC Liquid Wax


















Black Corsa 1.2 SXI, Meguiars DC1, GC Liquid Wax


----------



## A20 LEE

switched from zaino to vintage..


----------



## tomchurchman

Prepped with Megs #83 and lovingly caressed with Menzerna 106FF (it makes me feel sexual!!)

Drivers side with Megs #7 topped with Collinite 845:
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_1095.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_1088.jpg

Passenger side - Megs #7 topped with 2 x 50/50 - best finish IMO
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_1086.jpg
http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t40/PeePeeTom/IMG_1096.jpg


----------



## fabiano

my daily driver





































my faster car ;-)


----------



## Zetec-SS

here's just a quick one i did...just AGBWS and 1x SRP. applied by hand.


----------



## dsms

BMW 330, Zaino'd...


----------



## acrebo

Well, I sold my silver Clio 172 and decided to take the plunge on a black car, so bought me this... the ever faithful SRP & EGP combination with P21s. Plastics dressed with AG Bmper Care, tyres given some Megs Endurance.














































Not been machine polished yet, hopefully in the summer when I will actually have a G220!


----------



## ELBOW GREASE

great pix and work. you guys are awsome. i love this forum. great people.


----------



## zx360

here is my 2005 ford focus zx3....


----------



## Strathmore

Autosmart Platinum
AG EGP
Natty Blue
Ridleys tyre shine used for all the following

















































I know its not black but the traffic warden insists it is on every ticket


----------



## cossiemen

:buffer:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## Dj Darecki

My black VW Golf 3 
3M 80349, 50383


----------



## Daz Gsi

Havent been are in a while here's mine now


----------



## shilz

Bit late on the scene..... :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool

all done using cartec refinish line every panel had kitchen sponge scuffs on









sorry for sun glare couldnt get the right angle with the cars position


----------



## Anzafin

My BMW 530d 2004 
- AG SRP
- AG Liquid Hardwax
- Presta Best Wax
- Presta Spray 'N Shine


----------



## kyle_sxi




----------



## S63

Twice in one night, washed 3 hours ago


----------



## MikeSel^




----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## AaronB




----------



## willd0g

Refined Reflections said:


> Just the one from me, as I love it


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## chrisATR

*Type-R*


----------



## giblet

Excuse the quality, they were taken with the crappy camera on my phone. Just a couple of shots from a primera I worked on the other day -


----------



## freon warrior

From this week.


----------



## Satty

Sat


----------



## caledonia

Canny dont have any balck cars


----------



## Chris_4536

Get some done


----------



## Torby

Full thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90428


----------



## SR71

*Black B7 RS4*

Newbie here...

AG SRP
Megs #26 x 2

I missed out the Megs #7 stage.

Would it add to the richness of the colour if I hadn't? I still think it could look wetter...

Now thats it dirty again, can I #7 it over any residual wax left or is it best to strip the old wax off?

If I wanted to AG EGP it after the AG SRP stage, presumably I don't need a glaze? Do I even need a wax after EGP?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim W

Two black cats..


----------



## reign

oooh this thread gave me chills! those after shots are gorgeous! I definitely want a BLACK audi A5


----------



## Makaco46




----------



## emmanuelv

Tried the Swissvax Concorso this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Monza Man

Dave KG said:


> Porsche 996 GT2. Defect correction carried out using Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish applied by rotary, then followed with the ***** treatment: HD Cleanse followed by Destiny. Simply the deepest wettest looking black I have seen in the flesh from this combo, and the flake can still pop with it too, shame the sun wasn't shining that day.


Great work Dave :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500

done with poorboys blue polish,black hole glaze,exp sealent,and autoglym high def wax


----------



## pooma

Sorry no up and personal photos of this one, we got rid before I found detailing world, wish we hadn't though as it was a minter and looked great after a good clean. Ran on fresh air being a 1.7dti


----------



## ajnavo61490

Heres a few black cars I've done recently...


----------



## shrek




----------



## R55_SND

Nice choice of products there Shrek!


----------



## Auto-Etc

1996 Nissan Skyline


----------



## Auto-Etc

Merc S500


----------



## Chri5

My other 1/2 's Corsa


----------



## JEC

My Audi A4 2.0T S-Line Quattro SE


----------



## andrewst500

heres mine again


----------



## Mike Hunt

MKV GTI ED30


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## ianrobbo1

here's a few of my fezzy:wave:


----------



## Christian6984

ianrobbo1 said:


> here's a few of my fezzy:wave:


Lovely car, you must like cleaning wheels. I like the 06 reg one as well.


----------



## Cholosoft

Here's my Peugeot 206 GTi with 3M Perfect-it II Rubbing Compound - 3M Perfect-it II Hand Glaze - 3M Perfect-it II Show Car Paste Wax - 3M Perfect-it II Detailing Cloth and Meguiar's Supreme Shine Microfiber Towel


----------



## nath69uk




----------



## Eurogloss

Here are mine !


----------



## slammed36

My 97 M3 after paint correction



more pics to come


----------



## GIZTO29

PoorBoys Super Slick & Suds
DJ Lime Prime
VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
PoorBoys Black Hole Glaze
PoorBoys Nattys Blue Paste Wax
AG Fast Glass
CG New Look Trim Gel
DJ Red Mist or PoorBoys QD+ on dif pics:thumb:


----------



## Simonez

My old scooby, which was sold on friday!

process:

Spray Down
Snow Foamed with ph neutral and a drop of duragloss 901
APC all shuts / gaps etc
Cleaned wheels / arches (bilberry / Superdegreaser / APC)
rinsed down
Washed with Duragloss 901 via the 2BM
rinsed down
Clayed with Megs Quick clay kit (Last touch was used as lube)
rinsed down
Washed with duragloss 901 via the 2BM
Rinsed with the hose 
Dried with Miracle drying towel and Last touch as drying aid
Dried all door shuts / doors with a microfibre
SRP`d with Autoglym SRP (2 coats of this)
EGP with Autoglym Extra gloss protection, left to haze for about an hour
went around removing any excess in the doors / gaps etc
Dressed tyres / trim 
Hoovered and cleaned inside the cabin
Cleaned the engine bay With APC / Superdegreaser
Polished exhaust
Waxed paintwork with Megs #16 Paste wax

couple of pics:


























cheers simon


----------



## malky christie

Here's my contribution - just normal (1 bucket) washes at that point,until I seen the light !








Won't have it for too much longer as new car comes in 2 wks


----------



## simpsons !

Pictures taken one Saturday morning on my way to work, Not washed or polished for the occasion it's natural look.


----------



## grayfox

DG901, BH Clay, SRP, OOS


----------



## rilstone

My new Scirocco, nothing special, a coating of Z Titanium










Nathan


----------



## Car Key




----------



## KEV BUX

black sapphire at its best.


----------



## thethinamerican

1997 Nissan Maxima:





































2000 Pontiac Grand Prix:














































2007 BMW 328i Coupe:


----------



## SBerlyn

Car Key said:


>


:argie:


----------



## Taylor E92

Having a black car E92 saphire black just.................... wanted to say think out of ALL the pic's for black cars think the civic Type R is the deepest shine wetest shine gorgeous Looking car ABSOLUTELY amazing!!!! see page 2


----------



## Taylor E92

Some shots of my current car, seeing all these detailed black cars thought I should share...............................Have yet to fully correct my car have only recently purchased some detailing goodies after a recent training day with Dave KG WELL RECOMMENDED!!!! Some recent pics and an older side on pic.

When I get a chance to do some correction on the car will post up some better pics.....


----------



## Roggti25th

Here's my Motor, 25th Anniversary Golf 1.8T No 824! Or should I say my pride and joy 




























These photos are a little old and not taken for Detailing purposes, but you get the idea! Given a basic wash and Gold Class Megs Wax (I know better now!)

Getting the alloys refurbed this week and I'll give it a DA polish the weekend 

New photos with new wheel refurb! And wearing Dodo's Purple Haze!





































Rog


----------



## Bigge

Heres the lexus I detailed for the brother in law, mines black too so ill post that when i get a pic sorted.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's

Sentra SE-R Spec-V. With a little of Gold Class from Megs.


----------



## Svig




----------



## magpieV6

Mine :thumb:


























old 182










































Old 1.2










bf's Mito


























Friends










:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

All these amazingly finished black cars are really not doing me any good when I look out the window at our midnight black Mini covered in snow and sh...!!
Oh well, weathers supposed to pick up this weekend, then it's time for some serious catchup:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

u + me both!


----------



## [email protected]

heres a few i did


----------



## bunds

not the best pics used my mobile.


----------



## james 3200




----------



## gex23




----------



## christian900se

There are some beautiful black cars in here, just finished going through the whole thread lol. Anyway, here are some shots of my 1996 Saab:


























My car on the left and my dad's RX400h on the right:


----------



## wedgie

here's mine


----------



## Jcoventry

My Ford Ka, best in black of course:


----------



## fozzy

christian900se said:


> There are some beautiful black cars in here, just finished going through the whole thread lol. Anyway, here are some shots of my 1996 Saab:
> My car on the left and my dad's RX400h on the right:]


That has to be some of the wettest looking black finish I've seen, Excellent.
What products did you use to achieve that ?

thanks


----------



## obc1

Here is a few pics of my black C1:


----------



## gex23

Heres a few updated shots of my cupra :


----------



## lando77

*Black Cars Detailed Since July*












































































































:wave:


----------



## Alfa GTV

My Carbon black 530 D M Sport :thumb:


----------



## Br1an_g

my nero black metallic alfa GT..traded it this week for a metallic black Kuga..
no pics of hte Kuga yet..will get them up after its first proper detail..

heres the alfa after 7 hours hard work..


----------



## Strothow




----------



## wedgie

Alfa GTV said:


> My Carbon black 530 D M Sport :thumb:


Alfa,

I'll need to keep and eye out for that :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV

wedgie said:


> Alfa,
> 
> I'll need to keep and eye out for that :thumb::thumb:


Thanks changed a bit since then though :devil:


----------



## Guest




----------



## JJ_

I don't have a great one when it's dry so here you go










It wears Zymol Glasur.


----------



## Br1an_g

heres my new car. alfa is all gone..:








right side:








bonnet:


----------



## marc-l

Our old RAV4, got no more pics


----------



## zetec_paul

Few snaps of my MK5 golf GT TDI


































I'm a fan of the blackfire gear and above has the full blackfire wet over ice finish


----------



## Danno1975




----------



## Gamebitz

Here is my Toyota Celica 94'


----------



## felondnb

Danno1975 said:


>


Which polish/pad combo do you use? Is that Brilliant Black or Phantom Black?

Looks like my car did before I modified it (except for the wheels)


----------



## millns84




----------



## Danno1975

felondnb said:


> Which polish/pad combo do you use? Is that Brilliant Black or Phantom Black?
> 
> Looks like my car did before I modified it (except for the wheels)


I did the car with Menzerna finishing pads using swirl X on the sides and roof as a kind of cleaner and Menzerna Intensive polish mixed with 106 fa finishing polish on the bonnet.

I should have stepped up to the polishing pads but it was a long walk to go get them 

Re the colour its not my car its my brother in laws so I don't know the colour but it is a metallic black with silvr blue flake. The bro in law had no idea he thought it was flat black.

Heres a linky to the detail: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163936


----------



## lego_man

Gave mine a quick going over today so I thought I would add to the thread..




























:thumb:


----------



## TomH

The Vectra im running around in,


----------



## Danno1975

TomH said:


> The Vectra im running around in,


Very slick:thumb:


----------



## Omid

Thanks for sharing all  

I will be posting pics of my polished black car up VERY soon


----------



## dave t

Couple of mine at Japfest


----------



## killash

My Mk6 GTTDI


----------



## :: blade ::

heres mine after a few hours


----------



## divine3779

M3.... mate had had it for a week when he decided to wash it @ the forecourt with a wash brush!


----------



## oliver.james




----------



## dan123elvin

That ka is awesome!


----------



## dew1911




----------



## blackcossiestu

My Sierra


----------



## Bungleaio

My Impreza WRX


----------



## MattOz

My 330cd Sport


----------



## nath69uk

nath69uk said:


>


Forgot about these being in here.


----------



## Joeya




----------



## Flawless




----------



## Bass-Evolution




----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## brocky




----------



## jimmac

*wifes car & mine*


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

-








-


----------



## badboy1




----------



## mundo

i like this pic!!

mundo


----------



## Lemongrab




----------



## bobssignum

Here,s one i did recently


----------



## Vex

Here's my taken after polishing and waxing





reflection


----------



## jyrkiboy

Lexus IS250 solid black, after polishing









and with CQuartz


----------



## Flawless

*DB9 Volante.*


----------



## sismith

my civic type r


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

BMW X5


----------



## jay_bmw

bmw 330ci


----------



## Lovescars

my a4


----------



## JC1

My RRS:thumb:


----------



## balz




----------



## titanflux

*2011 BMW F10 520d in black sapphire metallic*


Dovestone 26 Mar 2011 010 by titanflux, on Flickr

Dovestone 26 Mar 2011 007 by titanflux, on Flickr

Dash 2 by titanflux, on Flickr

Console 1 by titanflux, on Flickr

Dovestone 26 Mar 2011 019 by titanflux, on Flickr

Dovestone 26 Mar 2011 016 by titanflux, on Flickr

Dovestone 26 Mar 2011 013 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 001 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 001 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 003 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 004 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 005 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 007 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 008 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 009 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 010 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 011 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 014 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 016 by titanflux, on Flickr

Detailed new car March 2011 018 by titanflux, on Flickr


----------



## jay_bmw

nice F10.


----------



## Danno1975

330ci said:


> nice F10.


Second that, I want one, love the interior. Good tires on it too as run flats go, got them on my 3 series and their pretty good.


----------



## ken46

Black is best to polish/wax.... Just a few from other week


----------



## 99decky

some fine looking cars there


----------



## DJM1982

Pics after my first attemp using the DA polisher and Sonus polish / pad kit.


----------



## Richiesips

Fiesta Titanium Wearing Zaino


----------



## david_pupu




----------



## Brammer

Fast Ford shoot in 2009





































A dirty pic on rolling road - made 441bhp that day :driver:


----------



## Derekh929

Brammer said:


> Fast Ford shoot in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty pic on rolling road - made 441bhp that day :driver:


Stunning


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## Derekh929

David Proctor said:


>


David another stunner great reflections


----------



## David Proctor

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning


totally stunning......


----------



## windedace

prepare to feast your eyes on a guy who him and his girlfriend did this at 7am before a show, using turtlewax wash & wax and then demonshine, the day after i bought it, here ya go









































Heres my current car, washed with the same as above

































My bonnet after some meguiars polish 

















Look forward to seeing your thoughts as im 19 and this is about all ive done so far, finally got a claybar now too!


----------



## David Proctor

Derekh929 said:


> David another stunner great reflections


Cheers Derek..Black does reflect rather well.....


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## Kerr




----------



## Derekh929

Kerr what did you finish that BM with another fantastic finish Saphire Black?


----------



## Kerr

I don't have any expensive products like many.

Just AG SRP and AG HD wax used on the bottom shot.

The top two were when I tried AG SRP then used G3 paste wax for the first time which I really liked using.

The car is sapphire black.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth




----------



## AaronB




----------



## Keith_Lane

My B6 Passat:thumb:


----------



## dailly92

AG bodywork shampoo,
Megs Clay and OD,
Megs ultimate compound
AG SRP
PB Black Hole
AG HD Wax
AG Rapid Detailer


----------



## Jcoventry




----------



## TopSport+

My Leon TopSport



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

thank's


----------



## Torkild

A minor contribution from Norway.
My BMW after a polish session summer 2012.
Scholl products and Swissvax Shield as LSP used...


----------



## Eggchaser




----------



## THFC_WHL




----------



## Naranto




----------



## TubbyTwo

Mine:

Current:









Previous:


----------



## gérard83

My first time rotary machine


----------



## w3lshboyo




----------



## fabiano




----------



## cdo1uk




----------



## JGVXR

Few of mine after a long session in the summer. Excuse the ugly mug


----------



## scratcher

Favourite picture of my daily.










And now in winter/adventure spec


----------



## IanA

__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## paulmc08




----------



## Mr.Guru

r32 hgp turbo 









335i 









740d

















insignia 









545i









a3









tt


----------



## jess10

Deleted


----------



## steve from wath

heres one from a mini ,today


----------



## snowz

here's a few not the best pictures as i only have my Iphone for pics


----------



## k9vnd

Just one till i get a better camera..lol


----------



## gaz_vxr

Here's my GTi. iPhone pic also, sorry!!


----------



## TopSport+

GTI looks soo good:thumb:


----------



## CTR De

not mine but ive been in it










this is mine


----------



## gaz_vxr

CTR De said:


> not mine but ive been in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mine


Has the R been wrapped?


----------



## ScottHannah

Mine


----------



## CTR De

Lone_Par said:


> Has the R been wrapped?


yeh , matte black vinyl all over


----------



## scratcher

I want to detail more black cars... they're so rewarding! :lol:


----------



## gaz_vxr

CTR De said:


> yeh , matte black vinyl all over


Looks good.


----------



## Chri5

My GSI


----------



## DunkMiTo

*My Giulietta*


----------



## Norbreck21a

My Golf from a few years ago after a good detail





































And before the sports grill upgrade


----------



## Black2

Heres some pictures of my Brothers xr3i I cleaned last year :




































































































Gareth.


----------



## BMW - AL

Beading on my old Golf


----------



## putzie

here is my brabus smart car , one of the first original ones ever made by brabus


----------



## putzie

here are some pics of one of my other cars also black


----------



## Bowler

Love the Alfa want the XR3i (New front number plate essential)


----------



## k9vnd

Chri5 said:


> My GSI


Looking good chris


----------



## Black2

Bowler said:


> Love the Alfa want the XR3i (New front number plate essential)


New dealer plates have now been fitted.

Considering how the paint was, I was really happy with the results I got, it took hours of work though.

Gareth.


----------



## shinyporsche

*This Morning's work*

Cleaned and prepped and with 2 coats of ********** Wax Durus Glaze.

Wheels also with 2 layers of Durus but you can't see them well from my manky photo.


----------



## Jas16

*2006 Avensis*










See detailing thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=293038

Thanks


----------



## 997fan

*Our Cayenne...*

treated with 22ple


----------



## sarkise

After a full correction with Megs Microfiber system + Menzerna 85RE5


----------



## Jay1987

My Leon Cupra R when I got it after its first clean


----------



## Ming

All cars I have detailed

Mr Mings Beemer - Moody pic








The bonnet








Sooo clean









A black golf









A black Subaru









kia Sorento









I love doing black cars which is why I bought one but hell they get scruffy easy
Ming the mad


----------



## Alex L

Some Angel Wax Guardian! On completly unprepped paint.

I could feel the contamination on the foam pad and the last time it was polished and clayed was June 2011. Just regular washing with Mothers California Gold shampoo and the odd spritz of Angel Wax QED.


----------



## dubber

My old mk4,


----------



## unique detail

Scholls S17 Lsp best of show


----------



## e32chris

e39 sport wearing bouncers blue lagoon


----------



## zckid

Half the bonnet of Honda Civic completed










Menzerna PG, 203s, and 85rd used on LC ccs pads


----------



## Jochen

I've done a few black car so it seems 

My own mx-5:























































My ex-car


----------



## nichol4s

Few years back


































Cheers
Nick


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Here's my black C4


----------



## Bearswaxfactory

The shop Golf


----------



## B17BLG

Dropped round his for the day and here is the car upon arrival!























































Car Was then foamed washed 2BM, re foamed, fallout remover and tardis applied then clayed and rewashed and foamed

Products ( Valet Pro PH Neutral Foam, AS Fallout Remover, Tardis and 3M Clay)























































After that process, like nay car looked pretty clean and tidy.

Was a different story when we got it under lighting. Some of the pictures




























Bonnet After










Under Passenger Wing Mirror



















50/50



















Front Door Rear Door 50/50














































Some nice flake pop under that grime 










Rear Quarter




























Rear Lights



















Other Rear Quarter

Before










After



















Working back down the drivers side





































Nice Close up on the flake pop














































Quick Stand back and have a look round










Was then Protected with R222 and left with these results



























































































Quick Pic of Mine and a friends car who gave us a hand 

Thanks for reading through if you got this far!

Were very happy to say the least and was impressed with the glass work finish the BMW was left with!

Cheers Guys

Ben:wave:


----------



## jan1111




----------



## G105ALY

I hated black before I learned about machine polishing, so I sold it


----------



## TJenkos

jan1111 said:


>


That looks superb! :thumb:


----------



## jan1111

Still a lot of things that need to be done but thanks mate!


----------



## iPlod999

This was my first attempt at machine polishing about a year ago now.

SilverLine Rotary, the basic foam pads you get with it and the Turtle Wax Black Box kit.

It's probably my 3rd favourite picture of my car.


----------



## Bowler

*Finally after six months*








Finally after owning the car for the last six months got a chance to spend a couple of days doing a full paint protection:buffer:


----------



## suspal

An audi S3 i detailed a few weeks ago :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999




----------



## jonny157

My Meg RS265.......


----------



## Buckweed




----------



## Buckweed




----------



## bmerritt87

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## G4V JW

The only colour to have !

All three of mine :thumb:


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

Gav


----------



## herbiedacious

The Mondy.


----------



## Fuzzybrush

*Citroen C5 Exclusive 2.7 V6*

First detail and quite happy with the results


----------



## msv




----------



## ken m sport

Here is my black beauty, picked her up to day. GT Evo 2 applied.


----------



## Michael_McL




----------



## Michael_McL

One more for the road


----------



## Dareek




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## forge197




----------



## Dan




----------



## Makalu

My Baby...


----------



## possul

Same car


----------



## Buckweed




----------



## carb-uncle

what an evil looking pair of audi's on this page


----------



## tdi30

http://


----------



## gex23

Thought i'd bump this thread :

DSC_0052 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## e32chris

and before people say anything, yes its black, carbon black 

love the fact its deep black when its overcast but the blue really pops when the sun comes out.


----------



## wanner69




----------



## ibiza55

There are sum very beautiful cars in black, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Tuddie




----------



## bazz

some very sweet looking black cars in here peeps.
but don't think I could live with a black car my self


----------



## nicole*

my car on track - no edits :argie:









and a shiny one of her back end with track wheels on 









and these two basically live at my house getting washed constantly -



















something so satisfying about detailing a black car, just a pain to keep them that way! :buffer:


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## gex23

I'm glad I bumped this now - some stonking cars on show:driver:


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## smifeune

Current BMW 320cd m sport


----------



## smifeune

And my old mountune fiesta st


----------



## smifeune

And finally my girlfriends zetec s


----------



## boost monster

Mine


----------



## ToZander208

My 208 GTI





Need to sort some better pics out when i next clean!


----------



## k9vnd

The daily runabout wearing modesta as it is-







[/URL][/IMG]

And one with it's winter wheel's last year which she'll be wearing for the last time this year-







[/URL][/IMG]

*THESE ARE 2 DIFFERENT PICTURE'S!..... SO NO PUN INTENDED*


----------



## Cookies

My pics. Some owned by me. Some not. All cleaned by me though 














































Cooks


----------



## marc147

I have a black car now


----------



## Cookies

marc147 said:


> I have a black car now


I love those! That's beautiful.

Cooks


----------



## k9vnd

Cookies said:


> My pics. Some owned by me. Some not. All cleaned by me though
> Cooks


Nice looking elite cooks.


----------



## Mikej857




----------



## mac1459

Dj purple haze


----------



## Dazzel81

My v6 coupe :driver:


----------



## Cookies

k9vnd said:


> Nice looking elite cooks.


Cheers bud. A friend bought that at auction and it was a real dog tbh. You actually would have thought it was a Matt black wrap!!! Managed to get it turned around after two full days of wet sanding and machining.

Cooks


----------



## J306TD

I have a few



















Excuse the person in the pic. Don't know who it is


----------



## Johnsy




----------



## iPlod999

It's been a while.


----------



## MAUI




----------



## vsideboy

iPlod999 said:


> It's been a while.


Very nice pal, takes me back to my Renault 5 GT Turbo days when these guys were almost new!


----------



## sgllan89

not my car but did all the detailing for my brother.


----------



## JonHare

black gold impreza


----------



## badly_dubbed

My last 3 black cars...










then









now


----------



## 8Daz8

My XR4x4


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Excuse the parking! haha


----------



## Tuddie




----------



## Flakepop

2009 just turned 100k


----------



## scaniadaft

Slk 230, done with Meguiars.:buffer:


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Rilla




----------



## Superbeast

Love the reflections you can get from black paint but the way they show dirt up, ugh.


----------



## B17BLG

A car I detailed this weekend


----------



## Gavla




----------



## r88sch




----------



## Tuddie




----------



## Jones




----------



## derekmca




----------



## Hufty




----------



## klw7me




----------



## ActionTracked




----------



## Cookies

My old Exeo










Cooks


----------



## ActionTracked

Retro hit..


----------



## rocet

Alfa Giulietta


----------



## *Pete*

2003 VW Golf 2.8 V6 4Motion


----------



## Darkus

VW Touareg 3.0 Tdi


----------



## nick_mcuk

Mine....


----------



## Berylburton




----------



## pcullen




----------



## Chuck_25




----------



## JamesE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty




----------



## Shiggy999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor

Shiggy999 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mb911

I have a quadruple black 996 cab and about 15 minutes after its cleaned it looks dirty again. What is the best combination to use to keep it looking sharp longer?


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


>


Not bad:wave:


----------



## Hufty

Took some better today bud will post later


----------



## Hufty




----------



## monkiefone




----------



## kona786




----------



## stumk5




----------



## chongo

Some detailing done today.


----------



## Hufty

Nice fiesta chongo :thumb:


----------



## Jones

Flex 14-2 150 and menzerna 2500, Rupes Duetto 12 and CarPro Essence, Gyeon Prime to protect the gloss.


----------



## geraintthomas

Had a good detailing session yesterday


----------



## moochin

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kona786

Megs Gold wash
G3 Clay mitt
Auto Finesse Tripple Polish
Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax


----------



## Baran35

My new 2013 Beetle TSI after Zymol Concours D'Elegance;


















After first wash and C2V3 Sprey;


----------



## J306TD

Two from today's effort



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## swd80

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pf1982




----------



## geraintthomas

Jones said:


>


Holy cow. What did you use?


----------



## MDC250




----------



## zippo

Got to get my backside in gear Ive not touched mine for nearly a year .A sin I know To give me a gentle hint the kids have given me a subtle hint for fathers day . Shampoos wash buckets and other cleaning and fettling detail things .No choice now it seems As been said before Nothing better than a shiny polished waxed black car. Nothing worse than a mistreated one . I'll have to whisper sweet nothings as I work on her I should be shot really Daz


----------



## Hawkesybaby




----------



## zippo

Hawkeysbaby .Have you ever been ambling along and you spot a car that's so immaculate it stops you in your tracks so you can take in all the cars details Yours is that car mate without a doubt she's gorgeous Congrats Daz


----------



## Hawkesybaby

zippo said:


> Hawkeysbaby .Have you ever been ambling along and you spot a car that's so immaculate it stops you in your tracks so you can take in all the cars details Yours is that car mate without a doubt she's gorgeous Congrats Daz


Haha thanks!!! The pics do it justice but it's getting there!


----------



## Cookies

zippo said:


> Hawkeysbaby .Have you ever been ambling along and you spot a car that's so immaculate it stops you in your tracks so you can take in all the cars details Yours is that car mate without a doubt she's gorgeous Congrats Daz


I was just thinking the exact same thing. Those rims on that car are stunning!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmanwrx

A few from my wash on the weekend.





































Products used in a reflection shot!


----------



## Joshsl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Hear are some rolling shots of my pride and joy!


----------



## HarveyTT

Two stage correction, sealed and waxed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Cookies said:


> I was just thinking the exact same thing. Those rims on that car are stunning!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


hard to think they are replicas too :driver:

Thanks both! I try my hardest with her!


----------



## reks




----------



## Baran35




----------



## james mcginn

*My Laguna*

Gave my laguna a good clean with a clay mitt then used Meguiars Ultimate Polish then Meguiars Deep Crystal Carnauba Wax. Quite pleased with the result. Not perfect, but ok.


----------



## james mcginn

*My Laguna*

A few pics of my car.


----------



## wrxmania




----------



## andy665

After swearing blind I'd never own another black car I have just collected this


----------



## Vw_Jay

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal900l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S32B

Just washed mine so this thread is the perfect excuse 


















Random one from a couple of months back:


----------



## BaileyA3

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Can't remember if I posted this. But just in case









Sent from my D6603


----------



## ziggy72

Jaguar s-type r 4.2 supercharged


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## BaileyA3

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## bensales




----------



## moochin

bensales said:


>


That's a sexy looking car.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

It's flirting with me, I can feel it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bensales

moochin said:


> It's flirting with me, I can feel it.


:lol:

Cheers.


----------



## RonanF

bensales said:


>


That's some serious gloss! What products did you use?


----------



## bensales

RonanF said:


> That's some serious gloss! What products did you use?


Thanks, but I've cheated a little in that it's pretty much a brand new car 

However, I'm an Autoglym fanboi. Its got dealer applied Lifeshine (yes, I know), and then I've given it a couple of decent coats of HD Wax.


----------



## chongo

bensales said:


> Thanks, but I've cheated a little in that it's pretty much a brand new car
> 
> However, I'm an Autoglym fanboi. Its got dealer applied Lifeshine (yes, I know), and then I've given it a couple of decent coats of HD Wax.


You got the dealer to apply Lifeshine:doublesho looks nice mate but money wasted should of went to a pro Detailer for a new car protection


----------



## bensales

chongo said:


> You got the dealer to apply Lifeshine:doublesho looks nice mate but money wasted should of went to a pro Detailer for a new car protection


Yes I know. But it was free as a part of a larger deal.

The car will be getting a full Gtechnic makeover in the summer so I wasn't too fussed. They actually did a pretty good application with only a few swirls.


----------



## Fidge

All done by hand using Megs Clay and 3 step Cleaner/Polish/Wax.




Dirty, but still shiny


----------



## dazzyb

This was done sunday using ODK's new version of empire
Lovely finish i think


----------



## LewisChadwick7

one i took recently that i like  sometimes shots like this do make it worthwhile owning a black car


----------



## cossack




----------



## rapala

After having white cars for the last 9 years its nice to have a car that you can get some good reflections in.


----------



## reks

My new car since saturday.
Love it.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

got these lovely pictures of my black leon the other night


----------



## Dan

A few of my Leon and my old mans C-Class


----------



## BaileyA3

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty




----------



## DanWinfield

Think ill get away with posting this in the blue thread aswell haha, it is carbon black though. Even thoigh its massive i have to say i enjoyed fettling this for two days following delivery last Friday. Drives better than it looks too.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## legs

my daughters 218 wearing reload
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## G3 Matt

Some quick shots of my Black Magic Metallic Mk1 Skoda Fabia vRS, my very hard working high mileage daily (40K miles p/a).

Machined with the excellent Meguiars Micro Fibre Kit on the DAS6 Pro then a coat of 476S and a top layer of Wet Glaze 2.0


----------



## reks




----------



## Choppy

A couple of car's I do regularly



















































Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## David-Ti




----------



## BrummyPete

I'm planning a big clean up session later today after I finish work, this is how she stands so far.......









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda




----------



## andy665

I loved this car, looked wonderful when it was clean


----------



## weez




----------



## Christian6984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reks




----------



## Noakesy85

My A5 the day I picked her up last year.


























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Lexus ES300h in Velvet Black (non metallic) after 3 days at the detailers for new car prep/ceramic coating


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makelja




----------



## AKA Pabs

My old Java black pearl Litchfield Impreza, miss this car but it was lovely colour but the paint was as soft as butter!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Pabs

The wife's JCW









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

AKA Pabs said:


> My old Java black pearl Litchfield Impreza, miss this car but it was lovely colour but the paint was as soft as butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of all my Subaru's I never quite did get a Litchfield Impreza!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Wrecked and totaled.... miss her....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Oh very nice ^^^^


----------



## Cookies

Here's my most recent acquisition.

Cheers

Cooks
















Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Buckets

Looks amazing mate, what is the BM wearing?


----------



## Cookies

2Buckets said:


> Looks amazing mate, what is the BM wearing?


Thanks mate. It's got Kamikaze Miyabi on it.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Cookies said:


> Thanks mate. It's got Kamikaze Miyabi on it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Does look very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Cookies

May as well throw this on here too.

Cooks









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

The ST up on the isle of arran









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Here's mine today parked at Crathes Castle on a road trip 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodycivic

Cookies said:


> May as well throw this on here too.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


I bought a new Focus back in 2002, zetec with standard rims.

I found a set of the the 17 inch MP3 wheels like in your picture and put them on. They look really well on the original focus. Brings back some good memories this picture


----------



## boba fett

My old Turbo Polished up lovely...


----------



## Cookies

woodycivic said:


> I bought a new Focus back in 2002, zetec with standard rims.
> 
> I found a set of the the 17 inch MP3 wheels like in your picture and put them on. They look really well on the original focus. Brings back some good memories this picture


The MP3 rims really suit the car I reckon. I managed to pick those rims up for £40, and refurbed them myself. Nice to have a wee project...

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodycivic




----------



## pt1

Quick pic taken in the lakes yesterday









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## frisky

My Pug









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## po54

Single stage with Argos da, fusso dark









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Mates new QF. Sonax polymernetshield


----------



## galamaa

Dont forget to ise this car now sonax seal and shine shampoo. This car gets really glossy then.


----------



## Rappy

C63
X-Trail
Porsche 997
X1
Velar


----------



## alfajim

galamaa said:


> Dont forget to ise this car now sonax seal and shine shampoo. This car gets really glossy then.


Yeah I usually top it with spray and seal after a month or two, then maintain with wash and seal shampoo. Love a bit of sonax.


----------



## boost monster

I have posted here before but here's it with new wheels 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob

I am a big fan of the OE alloys but that looks stunning.


----------



## Makalu

Back in Black...


----------



## meintje




----------



## Outshone

My Mini F56 JCW


----------



## ridders66

Here's one I detailed years ago. Unregistered, sat in a warehouse for years. Flat black, soft as putty. Took me two weeks to get it back to as new.


----------



## simonpj145

My new car


----------



## Coatings

simonpj145 said:


> My new car


If that's your garage, it's lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonpj145

Coatings said:


> If that's your garage, it's lovely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow I wish it was my garage! That was the dealership on collection day. I might see if I can find the print though…


----------



## Outshone

Greenock (and it's not raining)


----------



## Outshone

Troon, and it ain't raining there either.


----------



## 350Chris

Just finished


----------



## slimjim

BMW 335D X-Drive 400bhp


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bet that goes well


----------



## Elan2S

*2020 Golf 8 1.5TFSi (130) Life*

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2njHLWB]IMG_2554 (3) by john.simcox.t21, on Flickr[/URL]
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2njFAyV]IMG_2556 (2) by john.simcox.t21, on Flickr[/URL]
Wash with AutoGlym Shampoo, Polish with AutoGlym Super Resin Polish and then finished with Gtechniq C2.


----------



## boba fett




----------



## ziggy72

Jaguar s-type R at Newby hall today.


----------



## Shiny

Met up with a mate who wanted to video some shots of my car for a track build video (his in bits at the moment). Wiped it down with CG V7 and took a couple of pics on my phone while i was there.


----------



## Drmsa

Few pics of my recent detailed new car. X5 XDrive 45e M Sport Carbon Black


----------



## Coatings

Just got her back after some suspension upgrades

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1




----------



## Cookies

Mine last week, after a quick wash.


----------



## Starbuck88

Cookies said:


> Mine last week, after a quick wash.


That looks the dogs danglies N. Lovely.


----------



## Cookies

Starbuck88 said:


> That looks the dogs danglies N. Lovely.


Thanks mate. 😊


----------



## Rowan83

New addition…. Not bad for nearly 18 years old.


----------



## Cookies

Forgot about this one.....


----------



## Andyblue

Cookies said:


> Forgot about this one.....
> View attachment 79782


Certainly doesn't look it's age 👍


----------



## Cookies

Andyblue said:


> Certainly doesn't look it's age 👍


Thanks mate. It's 18, and at the point where it'll need paint at some stage soon, bumpers, sills. I just try to keep it shiny, and keep the wheels, calipers and hubs clean. It all helps with the overall look.


----------



## Andyblue

Cookies said:


> Thanks mate. It's 18, and at the point where it'll need paint at some stage soon, bumpers, sills. I just try to keep it shiny, and keep the wheels, calipers and hubs clean. It all helps with the overall look.


Really shows up so many cars we've been looking at for FIL, which are much younger... Some proper sheds out there.


----------



## ken m sport

A trip up the Ribble Head on a drizzly Friday night


----------



## luton-stu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luton-stu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luton-stu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Liking your sun reflector mate 

Certainly cleaner now 👍


----------



## Starbuck88

Cookies said:


> Forgot about this one.....
> View attachment 79782


The last great Ford they ever made. Obviously in your care it's even better!


----------



## Cookies

Starbuck88 said:


> The last great Ford they ever made. Obviously in your care it's even better!


As you know, it gets used every day in life, and ticked past 125k miles. It's starting to show its age in places now though mate, but still looks good in blurry photos lol. (Just like me... )


----------



## Citromark

Here's a couple , the wife's old Freelander 2 with 152k on , and my old Bmax .


----------



## Psychotic Madman




----------



## ridders66




----------



## ridders66




----------



## Coatings

Added complete air ride suspension


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makelja




----------



## Cookies

My 2. Well, one and part of the other....

















Edit - that badge is coming off now.


----------



## christ

Just found this old thread. Here's my black car.

... all my own swirls.


----------



## makelja

After I installed R-Line side skirts.


----------



## slippy

Few of pics of my freshly detailed & ceramic coated new toy. Big thanks to the guys at , AR Exclusive Car Care.


----------



## Andyblue

Nice - enjoy your new toy


----------



## slippy

Andyblue said:


> Nice - enjoy your new toy


Cheers Andy 👍


----------



## sharrkey

slippy said:


> Few of pics of my freshly detailed & ceramic coated new toy. Big thanks to the guys at , AR Exclusive Car Care.
> View attachment 82038
> 
> View attachment 82036
> View attachment 82037


Cracking Health to enjoy 
I follow AR on Facebook, they do some fantastic work and super exotic cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies

This is a fairly recent addition to the fleet. I absolutely love it, even if it's technically Mrs Cooks'.


----------



## slippy

sharrkey said:


> Cracking Health to enjoy
> I follow AR on Facebook, they do some fantastic work and super exotic cars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, there are some super exotic cars passing through their place, I was in the day the blue Chiron was being worked on, a thing of outstanding beauty in the flesh, not to mention the sound of it when fired up...Utterly insane !


----------



## Webarno

Stratus Grey, but looks black in this image


----------

